# Miscellaneous Things Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Would You Rather: Nick Young vs. Chloe



> Q: Be a USC Song Girl* or a Boston Celtics Dancer?
> 
> Nick Young
> A: I like the color green for money, and I can't wear no UCLA gear and give Jordan (Farmar) that credit. But I definitely can't be caught in any Celtics gear! I'm a Laker man. That's history!
> ...


http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/140227_wouldyourather

Nick Young really seems like a fun guy to be around...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kendall Marsahll has a 3 game streak with no points on the board. 
WTF? When was the last time that happened with a starter?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

He's definitely hit a wall.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Still dishing out assists, though, which is really what he's there for.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> Still dishing out assists, though, which is really what he's there for.


Sure, but since he can't defend, if Marshall is doing nothing on offense (scoring-wise), it severely hurts the team... Considering he has a good three-pointer, it's amazing he goes scoreless for 3 straight games...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Exclusive Book Excerpt: Bitter, Dark Days of Pat Riley and the 'Showtime' Lakers


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1967588-exclusive-book-excerpt-bitter-dark-days-of-pat-riley-and-the-showtime-lakers

This should be a very interesting book...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Since Derek was in town, interesting article:



> On Sunday there he was. It was the same Derek Fisher of a long time ago, the one who was celebrated and admired. He played 22 minutes and in a pressured fourth quarter drained back to back threes. He did it against the team that drafted him, the team he won championships with that abruptly traded him even as he was a co-captain. He did it on the floor he will never play on again, at least not with the Lakers logo. And all that means is that Derek Fisher will never look up and see banners he helped create. He will never run through screens and get to the three point line and know Jack Nicholson is watching. He will never deliver hard picks and be cheered. He will never arc his shot while Lakers fans watch transfixed. He is retiring at this end of this year. And so it is- basketball life wrapped in a hard dose of reality. Everything ends. Derek Fisher is 39 years old. Everything ends.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/The-Derek-Fisher-Goodbye-2-9455626


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SerenaWinters: Per Lakers PR, Jordan Farmar suffered a right groin strain today in practice. Will be evaluated either today or tom. to see how long hes out


At this point the injuries are miscellaneous too.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Sign Sasha to a 10 day contract just to make Lakers fans go crazy...in a bad way


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Kendall Marsahll has a 3 game streak with no points on the board.
> WTF? When was the last time that happened with a starter?


As soon as some players that can handle the ball returned (Xaiver Henry, Bazemore, farmer) his ability diminished.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Heard that Nash might come back this season since Farmar is down


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Heard that Nash might come back this season since Farmar is down


I hope not. I'd rather them play Henry and Bazemore at backup point guard and give Brooks more minutes. Unless they're working a trade for Nash this summer with some team already and want to throw him out there to prove something.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I hope not. I'd rather them play Henry and Bazemore at backup point guard and give Brooks more minutes. Unless they're *working a trade for Nash this summer with some team already and want to throw him out there to prove something.*


hopefully.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Brooks is absolute trash...there is no need to evaluate him anymore


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

TV ratings down 50% from last season. Good thing they made the TV deal when they did, lol



> Fans have bailed on the Los Angeles Lakers during their miserable 2013-14 season, with local TV ratings down sharply from last year.
> 
> Looking at Nielsen’s “Live plus same-day” ratings for the 2013-14 season, the 57 telecasts of Lakers games on Time Warner Cable SportsNet have averaged 199,000 viewers — down a whopping 49% from last year at this time (390,000). The team has been without stars Kobe Bryant and Steve Nash for just about all of the season, and has one of the worst records in basketball at 22-44 this season.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

When did you come back? DaRizzle?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

lol, somebody smokin some tweeds?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> lol, somebody smokin some tweeds?


How dare you.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> TV ratings down 50% from last season. Good thing they made the TV deal when they did, lol



I would watch but I don't have the channel.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Im watching the games. However as usual I record games when Im out doing something, and now if I find out by accident we lost by 30 before I get home I don't bother watching.

I do sit through the blowouts though when Im watching live. Figure I owe the basketball gods after years of good fortune.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> According to ESPN LA’s Dave McMenamin, Buss was emotional when recounting the franchise’s failure to honor Magic Johnson, which she said won’t be the case with Bryant:
> 
> Dave McMenamin: Jeanie Buss teared up on @TWCSportsNet lamenting that the team didn't get to give Magic Johnson a farewell tour. They will do so w/ Kobe


http://nbaarena.com/en/news/4367/jeanie-buss-kobe-bryant-will-get-farewell-tour

A "farewell tour"? What better "farewell" than that ridiculous 2-year, $48.5 million contract?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://nbaarena.com/en/news/4367/jeanie-buss-kobe-bryant-will-get-farewell-tour
> 
> A "farewell tour"? What better "farewell" than that ridiculous 2-year, $48.5 million contract?


Not to mention all three of Magics retirements were abrupt and unexpected. With his last one in 96 being after he announced he was going to explore free agency because he wanted to be a 37 year old 240 pound point guard.

But Kobe deserves a farewell tour of course. He's given the Lakers a lot more than they've given him. You aren't serious Paulo are you?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://nbaarena.com/en/news/4367/jeanie-buss-kobe-bryant-will-get-farewell-tour
> 
> 
> 
> A "farewell tour"? What better "farewell" than that ridiculous 2-year, $48.5 million contract?



Good. He deserves one.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> There is something to be said for having an idol. In a way, it is just as necessary as having a dream. Perhaps more so. Ask Jodie Meeks. Ask him after he is dripping in sweat because for two hours he has been making jumpers in an empty Staples Center arena. Ask Jodie if having an idol made it that much easier to go after what he desired. It is symmetry how it all works. You study someone and then you believe you can become that someone. Jodie Meeks immersed himself in the grace of Ray Allen’s angles and lines as he came off of screens. He studied how he stopped on a dime and shot a three. Jodie watched Ray catch and shoot in the corner. Jodie watched him pull up behind the three point line. And so Jodie, the rookie, who had absorbed the habits of Ray Allen for years put it to the ultimate test. Jodie did what his idol did. He arrived to the arena before anyone else, when it was quiet. He absorbed the habit of Ray by putting up shots, hundreds of them with no one watching. Jodie began training his body and training his mind as he absorbed Ray Allen’s habit of breaking down everything into the sum of its parts. That was the purpose of the routine. You do it every day. You do it even if it does not work. You do it because it will make you better. Or it will make your shot feel automatic. His second NBA coach on his second NBA team, Doug Collins, said of Jodie, “If he can keep emulating Ray Allen then I’m going to be the happiest man in the world.”


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/The-Brave-New-World-of-Jodie-Meeks-2-9505929

Interesting read... Eventhough Ray Allen is a pu***.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/The-Brave-New-World-of-Jodie-Meeks-2-9505929
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read... Eventhough Ray Allen is a pu***.




Completely unnecessary. 

-Basel


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

NBA passing diagram, sorta interesting
http://imgur.com/2dmVXGr


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kobe is not a happy man, lol. Thinking " I really dont want proof I was on this team"


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The 2013-14 season has been a rough one for the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> With Kobe Bryant playing only six games between his Achilles injury and subsequent tibial fracture, Steve Nash missing plenty of time due to his unrelenting back issues and the rest of the roster resembling a patchwork bunch of misfits, that's not exactly surprising.
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2000581-lakers-fanbase-tunes-out-terrible-season-as-tv-ratings-and-attendance-plummet


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> On Thursday, Cuban made an appearance on ESPN LA 710 radio with Ramona Shelburne and Max Kellerman. The controversial owner chimed in on the situation with Phil Jackson and the Los Angeles Lakers while also giving credit to late owner Dr. Jerry Buss:
> 
> *“Jerry Buss is the best owner in the history of the NBA.”*
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/mark-cuban-jerry-buss-is-the-best-in-the-history-of-the-nba/2014/03/20/


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersNation: Xavier Henry's MRI showed a torn ligament in his wrist and he will be examined by a hand specialist on Monday. http://t.co/H3QxqcH0LJ]


Another injury.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

**** this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> **** this season.



This.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Another injury.


Hillarious. Hill, Swagger and Nash back, Farmar and Henry out. It's like a rotating injured listed.

It'd be cool if everyone was healthy for like the last 5 games. Except Farmar and Kobe I guess who've already been deemed out.

I do want to say though I've enjoyed this season more than last season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> This was a night that began with veteran center Chris Kaman barely able to keep his disdain for D’Antoni from gushing out in a pregame interview session. It still leaked out a bit, with Kaman, the fill-in starter on Tuesday for ill Pau Gasol, revealing* D’Antoni hadn’t spoken to him in three weeks.*
> 
> *This was a game that featured rookie Ryan Kelly going out to represent the Lakers for the pregame captains’ meeting with the referees*. No injured Bryant, no ill Gasol, no gimpy Steve Nash…no captain for this team at all, really.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2006276-la-lakers-bright-spots-are-few-and-far-between-but-very-appreciated

Interesting...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2006276-la-lakers-bright-spots-are-few-and-far-between-but-very-appreciated
> 
> Interesting...


During a post game interview last week someone asked Pringles why Kaman didn't come out of the locker room for the second half and Pringles was like "he hurt his foot, we knew that... he was out to begin with."


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> With the season coming to a close, head coach Mike D’Antoni has been developing the young talent on the roster such as Robert Sacre and Ryan Kelly. Despite having a poor performance against the Mavericks, D’Antoni praised Sacre’s offensive repertoire according to Lakers Nation reporter Serena Winters:
> 
> *D'Antoni says Sacre "has it all" "a little jump hook, the jump shot, and the foul shot, but now he has to get a better feel for the game"
> 6:47 AM - 5 Apr 2014
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-news-mike-dantoni-says-robert-sacre-has-it-all/2014/04/05/

lol.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> For more than a half century, few in this town have loved and lived the Lakers like Joe Smith.
> The former record mogul has four season seats on the baseline next to the Lakers bench. He has held those seats since the team arrived in Los Angeles. He has become as much of a fixture under the basket as the ballboys and Laker girls. No single ticket holder has endured longer, and certainly no single fan has invested more.
> For 54 years, Joe Smith has loved the Lakers graciously, gratefully and unconditionally.
> But then, two weeks ago, nearing the conclusion of the most rudderless, ridiculous Lakers season in history, Smith received a letter from the Lakers asking that he renew his season tickets two months earlier than in previous seasons. That's long before anyone will have any idea about the makeup of the future roster and coaching staff. That also enables the Lakers to collect an extra two months of interest on Smith's $400,000-plus investment. All for a team that probably will finish with the franchise's worst record since it came to Los Angeles.
> ...


http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakers-tickets-plaschke-20140406,0,4581590.column#axzz2yDLbf79Y


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

hahaha

http://imgur.com/NizayNr


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakers: Bazemore's MRI showed a torn peroneus longus tendon in his R foot. He'll miss the rest of the season & undergo surgery to repair the tendon.


Welp


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Welp





> “It was an overuse injury from playing six minutes to 35 minutes,” Bazemore said. “It’s no one’s fault. It’s just the penalty of working hard and playing a lot of minutes. It happens.”


http://www.insidesocal.com/lakers/2014/04/07/kent-bazemore-attributes-right-foot-sprain-to-overuse/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R Kelly performs one of his hits.



> As part of his rookie duties, Ryan Kelly gave his own rendition of R. Kelly’s “I Believe I Can Fly” at the Lakers Annual Celebrity Golf Invitational and Dinner.
> - See more at: http://blog.lakers.com/lakers/2014/04/07/r-kelly-performing-r-kelly/?cid=FB#sthash.6IyQG7kc.dpuf


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Top 50 players in Laker history:

http://hoopshype.com/galleries/hoopshype/the-top-50-players-in-lakers-history#slideIdslide-49


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Top 50 players in Laker history:
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/galleries/hoopshype/the-top-50-players-in-lakers-history#slideIdslide-49


That was cool. Rankings from 15-50 were kind of off, but thats hard to judge really (some guys had 2-3 great seasons on so-so teams versus tenured role players on champions).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> "Twenty,” yells player development coach Mark Madsen. That’s the number of free throws Bazemore has made in a row till this point, as he continues to warm up on a near empty Staples Center court three hours before the Lakers and Knicks tip off.
> 
> Bazemore continues to go through the same routine with the same end result, draining 26 in a row before the 27th clangs off the back rim.
> 
> ...


Interesting read on Bazemore:

http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/140409kentbazemore_journey?cid=TW


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Can't get enough swag:



> Nick Young Talks Kobe Bryant, Swag and More in Entertaining Twitter Q&A


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2025281-nick-young-talks-kobe-bryant-swag-and-more-in-entertaining-twitter-qa


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Lakers have trouble filling Staples Center seats
> There have been nine non-sellouts at home this season for the Lakers, who had 270 consecutive sold-out home crowds until November.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Lakers-have-trouble-filling-Staples-Center-seats-0-9655960


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The Houston Rockets were battling the Portland Trail Blazers in Game 1 of their first-round playoff series with Dwight struggling against mediocre opposition in Robin Lopez. Shaq ripped Dwight struggling against Lopez, but Barkley came to his defense basically saying that Shaq still only dislikes Dwight for stealing his “Superman” nickname.
> 
> Along with blasting Shaq for something that many believe the future Hall of Famer still holds a grudge for, *Barkley didn’t stop there by saying that if it weren’t for Kobe Bryant, the Big Aristotle wouldn’t have won any rings during his NBA career.
> 
> Barkley also finished off the segment by telling Shaq to go back to the NBA studios and thank Rick Fox for his rings*.


http://www.lakersnation.com/charles-barkley-says-shaq-wouldnt-have-rings-if-it-wasnt-for-kobe/2014/04/20/


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.lakersnation.com/charles-barkley-says-shaq-wouldnt-have-rings-if-it-wasnt-for-kobe/2014/04/20/


Can't stand Dwight, but Shaq's bias towards him is quite annoying. 

The end of the segment was great. "You better go thank Rick Fox for your rings!"


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Upon returning to Los Angeles from a family trip to Europe, Kobe Bryant took the practice court at the team's facility at 7 a.m. for a two-hour basketball work out on Monday morning. According to team spokesman John Black, Bryant has "no restrictions other than what his body would limit him to do." The 18-year veteran can shoot, run and jump to whatever extent he so chooses.
> 
> Bryant has now fully recovered from his initial injury, a fracture of the lateral tibial plateau of his left knee that occurred on Dec. 17 at Memphis when he hyperextended the knee. That came just six games into his return from a repair of his left Achilles tendon in the spring of 2013.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Bryant-Returns-to-the-Court-1-9706595

Hmmm.... It was quick, i'd say...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> With Kobe signing a two-year contract extension with the Los Angeles Lakers last November, the end is drawing near for the future Hall of Famer and he’s fully aware of that fact. The real question moving forward is if Kobe can continue being an elite player in this league after suffering two season-ending injuries in consecutive years.
> 
> ESPN’s SportsNation conducted a poll on how many elite years Kobe may have left with some interesting results:


http://www.lakersnation.com/sportsnation-poll-results-say-kobe-bryant-will-no-longer-be-elite/2014/04/22/


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

lol at swaggers pitch! How can you not love this guy?

http://www.businessinsider.com/nick-young-first-pitch-dodgers-2014-4



> Nick Young and Jordan Farmar threw out ceremonial first pitches for the Los Angeles Lakers on Wednesday night.
> 
> While Farmar's pitch was at least close to the strike zone, Young's pitch was about 20 feet too high and ended up stuck in the backstop netting (you can see the full video below)


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> lol at swaggers pitch! How can you not love this guy?
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/nick-young-first-pitch-dodgers-2014-4


lol. Young is just a clumsy, lovable, high-spirited dude.


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Bryant-Returns-to-the-Court-1-9706595
> 
> Hmmm.... It was quick, i'd say...


You're not suggesting he has been healthier than the Lakers have led on, are you? lol

For the record I agreed w/ shutting him down. But 4 months for a bone fx? I'm betting he's been secretely training for some time.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)




----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Fish's .4 - 10 Years Later
> 
> Even 10 years after Derek Fisher swished an improbable dagger with just 0.4 seconds left on the game clock to beat the San Antonio Spurs in Game 5 of the 2004 Western Conference Semi's, it still deserves a double take.
> 
> Among his biggest shots in a career full of clutch moments, Fisher's left-handed fling came in direct response to a shot of similar difficulty from Tim Duncan, who hit a fadeaway jumper over Shaquille O'Neal's massive frame to put the Spurs up 73-72 with 0.4 on the clock in a slug fest of a contest. Fisher, who played 23 minutes off the bench, had hit two of his previous six field goal attempts before catching the ball running to his left and flinging a high-arching dream over Manu Ginobili's outstretched hands.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Fish039s-4-10-Years-Later-1-9823213






Probably the greatest basketball shot ever made by a human being.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Fish039s-4-10-Years-Later-1-9823213
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-u4pIQyjfE
> 
> Probably the greatest basketball shot ever made by a human being.


Look up lakers last game in boston garden can exel game winner


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> This Unbelievable Kobe Bryant Tattoo Belongs In a Museum Somewhere


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/This-Unbelievable-Kobe-Bryant-Tattoo-Belongs-In-a-Museum-Somewhere-10-68-3509

WTF?!?!?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bleacherreport's predictions: 2014-2015 Lakers record: 31-51



> 2013-14 Record: 27-55
> 
> 2014 Draft Picks: Julius Randle (No. 7), Jordan Clarkson (No. 46)
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2113039-win-loss-predictions-for-every-nba-team-post-2014-nba-draft/page/19


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> And if it wasn’t clear enough, Randle sat down next to the Lakers’ Spanish TV play-by-play announcer, Adrian Garcia Marquez, for a fun interview on the team’s Spanish-language regional network.
> 
> Garcia Marquez adds punch to his broadcasts with emphatic nicknames for the Lakers’ top players, none done with higher energy than “El Macho” for main man Kobe Bryant. Garcia Marquez already had a nickname all lined up for the smooth, older-looking-than-his-years Lakers draft pick: “Don Julio.”
> 
> ...


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2115190-julius-randle-ready-to-fulfill-lakers-massive-expectations

lol


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

PauloCatarino said:


> Bleacherreport's predictions: 2014-2015 Lakers record: 31-51
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2113039-win-loss-predictions-for-every-nba-team-post-2014-nba-draft/page/19


work in progress - how many games does the Heat current roster of Norris Cole and not a single other player under contract win? none because they DQ for not having enough players - kind of a dumb article - yeah the Heat will sign some players but so will we so why even write this? troll bait is what it is


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Bleacherreport's predictions: 2014-2015 Lakers record: 31-51
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2113039-win-loss-predictions-for-every-nba-team-post-2014-nba-draft/page/19


Stupid bleacher report. Predicting records before free agency starts.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young Top 10 Lakers Plays of the Year!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Lakers Top Free Agent Signings Of All-Time (VIDEO)


http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-top-free-agent-signings-of-all-time-video/2014/08/06/

Rick Fox was The Man!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> This season, Young is expected to play a pivotal role for a Lakers team looking to surprise some people this year. He will likely be the sixth man for the team, and be one of the leading scorers again.
> 
> Many players in the NBA have tattoos, and Young is among them. But as he said on his twitter, there is one place he won’t get tattoos:
> 
> ...


http://www.lakersnation.com/nick-young-says-right-arm-is-strictly-for-buckets/2014/08/16/

LOL


----------

